# Rehome: White Mountains, Arizona



## Erins Rabbits (Mar 14, 2010)

I feel really weird about posting here, because I know how you all are about breeders. If you wish, you can move this, delete this, completely ignore it, but I have a rabbit that really needs a new, loving pet home. 

Elton is a Himalayan buck. Not nuetered, but I have been looking into it. I am in love with this little guy, he's just so sweet, gentle. If you've never met a himmie, you've no idea- these are amoung the breeds that are notorious for being gentle, sweet, goofy little things. The red eyes may turn you off- but don't let it, because you really miss out on the best hunks of bunny around. We just can't keep him around. I'm really tempted to keep him as a pet, but I just can't. 

The reason being: Elton has very badly bowed legs. He looks uncomfortable in most settings, especially in his cage. We keep him inside in the exercise pen most of the time, but we just can't keep it up. This is the problem- because of our dog, he can't be inside all the time. He gets less and less time inside, which is not fair to him, or my dog. This is why we are looking for a nice home with a family who can accomodate his little problem. He needs solid flooring. 

I can't just pass him off to another breeder because I see myself as more responsible than that. I would never ever knowingly sell a rabbit with a problem like that when my own rabbitry isn't equiped to handle it. I also can't just pass him on to any old pet person, again, because I really do love this rabbit, and really would like to see him in a happy setting with a knowledgable person. 












There is a very very small rehoming fee, I just want to see he gets decent treatment.


----------



## Pipp (Mar 14, 2010)

If the rehoming fee goes towards a neuter, I have no problem posting this here. I personally think its very responsible which is quite welcome. I hope somebody can take him. 

ETA: I'm not the only one who decides these things, I still might get voted down.  


sas :inlove:


----------



## Erins Rabbits (Mar 14, 2010)

Yup, the idea is for the rehoming fee to go towards the neuter. We are trying very very hard to scrape up the money to get it done, there is one vet up here who I'm pretty sure would give us a discount as she is in our 4-h group. I'm really hoping we can find him a nice permanent home with someone who can keep up with his requirements.


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Mar 14, 2010)

Just a second to how gentle and loving Himmies are.  He'd make a great pet!


----------



## undergunfire (Mar 14, 2010)

Can you post pictures of his legs? I guess I can't visualize bowed legs on a bunny. We did just have a Shih Tzu come into the grooming salon who had terrible bowed legs and it looked so painful for the little guy.


I don't know if it will help or not (not sure if this is even what you are looking for), but I'd be willing to foster him until we can both work together to find him a great home. If it's cheaper, my vet down here charges $85 for a neuter and I've had a lot of rats/rabbits done there. Again, don't know if its an option for you and I also don't know how far away you are from me.


----------



## Erins Rabbits (Mar 14, 2010)

Here is a picture:






It's not as bad now, but his legs are still noticable bowed. Thank you for the offer, by the by, we'll see what happens. I think the spays up here are very expensive, but a friend of mine got it done for $20 at the clinic she works at. We may be able to arrange something like that with them, but we'll see what happens.


----------



## undergunfire (Mar 14, 2010)

Ouch! That does look painful, but does Elton look like he is in pain from it or no?

$20 from a spay is insanely cheap! Hopefully your vet can give you a big break on a neuter.

Well, just let me know ...I just thought I would offer as a "last resort" if it came down to it.


----------



## bunnyzoo (Mar 14, 2010)

PM sent.


----------



## Erins Rabbits (Mar 19, 2010)

I just wanted to let everyone know that Elton or Ellie is still looking for a home! I can arrange transport to Belen, NM on April 24. If anyone from the area can take him, we would happily bring him on over! 

Thought I'd post a couple more pictures:


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Mar 19, 2010)

So what required by this little guy. Can he hop around?

Can he use the bathroom normally. I know I cant take him but these are questions I had right off the top of my head. 

Can you give us a run down on his care in anyway?


----------



## Erins Rabbits (Mar 24, 2010)

Yes- He can hop and move around normally. His only special requirement is the fact that he needs to have solid flooring. He gets around just fine and there are no other special needs whatsoever. 

One other thing is that he'll probably always be on the smaller side. He was the runt in his litter, has been smaller and will continue to be smaller. He still doesn't have his adult coat and hasn't dropped his testicles at just under six months. 

We are making a trip down to Phoenix this weekend, if anyone is willing to take him, please send a message my way.


----------



## cheryl (Mar 24, 2010)

I hope someone here is able to give him a home...he is absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Erins Rabbits (Apr 5, 2010)

Just wanted to bump this. Elton or 'Ellie' is still looking for a home. Free to a good one. If you'd like more pictures or information, ask here or PM me. He's a wonderful little guy and would make a wonderful pet. 

I'll say it again- Himmies are some of THE nicest rabbit's you'll ever meet. You can see Jack, his full brother's, demeanor and learn a bit more about the breed here- [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y2NixKGUfHA[/ame]


----------



## irishbunny (Apr 5, 2010)

Send him to me?


----------



## DebsBuns (Apr 5, 2010)

I wish I could take him but I'm all the way in California.


----------



## Pipp (Apr 5, 2010)

We might be able to arrange transport.  


sas :bunnydance:


----------



## slavetoabunny (Apr 6, 2010)

This is funny, but when I tried to determine the distance between Green Valley, California and White Mountains, Arizona, the only returns I got where for the opposite (White Mountains, CA and Green Valley, AZ).


----------



## Erins Rabbits (Apr 6, 2010)

The White mountains are just a general area. I live in Show Low. 15 hours traveling time. Ouch. Lol

He's now a Sr. at just over 6 months. He's only dropped the one testicle, and is the smallest himalayan I've ever had at this age. I was thinking about showing him in NM but he'd be DQ'd, he obviously doesn't make Sr. Weight, nevermind the smut and manly bits issues we've been having. I have a Jr. Right now that is the same size at 4 months, has dropped both testicles, AND has his adult coat. Meanwhile, poor Elton in stuck in his Jr. coat and won't drop. Honestly though, his legs are getting better. There's still a crook to them, but they're getting to a better point.


----------



## Erins Rabbits (Apr 23, 2010)

Elton still needs a home. :/

Very little crook left to his legs, but still won't drop his testicles. Color is finally all in, and he's transitioning to his adult coat...

On may 15th he's coming with me to a 4-h show. We'll see if we can't find him a nice 4-h home


----------



## nicolevins (Apr 24, 2010)

Hopefully he will get a new home at the show 

Please, tell us on May 15th if he gets a home 
(or if he gets a home before that )


----------



## Erins Rabbits (May 7, 2010)

Alright. Elton is still looking for a home. The show is this weekend. I hope everyone understands the position I'm in, but I have a litter to wean and he's taking up space I need. Something's gotta give.

He's starting to develop attitude problems and boxes me whenever I reach into his cage to feed him, does not tolerate being held, and quite literally bit me when I was trying to pose him the other day. These are not hormones- we passed that hurdle a few months ago. Bottom line is he's not suitable for a 4-her. What's the point of passing on a rabbit that refuses to be handled to someone who's only learning how to handle even the most docile?

I don't know what to do about him. It's so frustrating that he's turning into this after the work I've put into him. I have a few decisions to make as a responsible breeder. Do I let a rabbit with developing issues leave and risk my reputation taking a hit, or keep a rabbit I'm not happy with in a place where he's not happy? Hard to make that call.

Just an update, I guess. :expressionless


----------



## Pipp (May 7, 2010)

I have yet to know a cage bunny that didn't turn into a pretty sweet house bunny when given the opportunity. 

(Even miserable old Darry not only let me pet her yesterday, she purred!) 


sas :expressionless


----------



## Myia09 (May 7, 2010)

Erin, I am not the best at handling aggresive rabbits (Obviously with Sheriff) but I could take him in and find a good home for him...I actually have a friend who lost her 5 year old rabbit in Oct and was asking me about taking in a rabbit. She would be able to nueter him and I knkow she would work with him, as her last rabbit was really aggresive (She bought him from a snake store) until she was sweet.

I rather take him in and find him a good home (Or poss keep him) than for him to be culled.


----------



## undergunfire (May 7, 2010)

You have a PM and an email.


----------



## Pipp (May 7, 2010)

Yeah Myia!! I was so hoping this would happen!!

I'm sure this little guy has gone from being sweet and gentle to an angry rabbit because he's not used to his now-lesser lifestyle than what he had before.His cage aggressive is understandable, and I'm sure the 'posing' nips are an extension of being plucked out of the cage. 

I'm sure he'll make your friend a lovely house bunny.  

I would have loved to have had him myself, he's the cutest little guy! 

Here's hoping it all works out. 


sas :goodluck


----------



## Myia09 (May 10, 2010)

Erin, I have a new home for him.
Her name is Erika..she had a previous bun for 5 years. She provides a great house with a lot of love. Like I said previously, her rabbit was a tad aggressive when she got her so she would be willing to work with the bun.

I sent you an email, but still waiting a response.


----------



## Rattiemattiesrattery (May 10, 2010)

Hey, if need be, i rescue buns and can take him in until a permenant home is found, Or if he stays a butthead then I'd keep him. But I would need help getting him out here, My trip out there in Early april nearly killed me lol


----------



## Erins Rabbits (May 11, 2010)

Myia, I didn't recieve an e-mail from you? I even combed through my spam folder just in case, but that was a no go too. 

Thanks for the offer, Amanda, we'll see how things turn out.


----------

